# Greetings all MUFE #180



## bambibrneyes (Mar 15, 2011)

Greetings ladies and Gents,
  	Hi I was wondering about a MUFE HD #180 foundation, so the otherday I went into my local sephora store and i want to buy MUFE HD Foundation, So the product consulant paired me with MUFE HD #180, Now in MAC I am NW 45. I tried MUFE HD #178 &185, the MUFE #178 was too light and the # 185 was too dark. The problem is that I have both golden yellow and red undertones. I notice that the #185 had alot of red undertones and the #178 was too light. I went home with the #180(this is the 3rd time i brought this and returned it back to the store, so i decided to keep it. i throw away the receipt so that i would not take it back because i really want this too work
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), so I when it oxidates it seem that it looks darker than it did in the store. so my question is am i looking at MUFE and comparing it to MAC..Nows heres the strange thing I really like the way it feels, It feels great but I not sure if i am expecting something that i'm not seeing. 

  	I am applying with a brush that i picked up from sephora(I believe its an Professionnel Platinum Foundation Airbrush #55,) This what the product consulant used while at the store. It supposed to give and airbrush finish. i have also used  MAC Stippling Brush

  	sorry about the long post its just that I really like the texture of the MUFE and i really want it to work


----------



## sss215 (Mar 15, 2011)

You may have to mix 2 colors together.  MUFE's Mat Velvet does not come in the perfect shade for me, so I have to mix 2 colors to get the right tone.  I also have to mix my NARS shades as well, and none of the MAC shades  work for me (too red/orange after wearing)  

  	Color mixing may be an added expense, but in the long run, it works out, and you get more foundation anyway.  Plus if you really love it, its probably worth it!     Plus you can collect some extra Sephora points, which is always nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ask for a few samples and color mix at home until you get the perfect shade.    I have read a handful of  WOC have to mix their foundations to get the right coverage.  Celeb MU artists suggest this practice as well... of course they get a nice little pro discount... lucky them!!!

  	Good Luck to you!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Mar 15, 2011)

i will try this because i tell u its so hard to find a perfect match for my skin color..i will try it tonite. i went under the post MUFE foundations for WOC an d i read every ones post. but nothing really spoke about the problem i was having...but thanks so much


----------



## thatssojessy (Mar 16, 2011)

I understand what you're going through. I'm an NW45/NW50 and for me, the 180 can be too light while the 185 is too dark and too red for my skintone. I think I'm going to go back and try this too.


----------

